# 2007 silverado 1500 with Western pro 8ft



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got the plow installed on the new truck. 2007 silverado 1500 lt extended cab with Western ultamount pro 8 footer.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice new truck! I remember some one on here talking about how the intensifire lights match the '08 chevy headlights, I think it really looks good.


What engine is in it?


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

nice looking setup my man....thats what my future plans are g6od luck with it


----------



## Labratz (Oct 24, 2007)

i need a job like you man 
all new toys lol looks really nice for a new truck 
i am a old truck guy but that looks great


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

nice truck!! Where in NY are you?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Trumansburg just outside of Ithaca.


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

I like it a lot.The Chevy seems to handle it good. I ordered mine but wont get it until Dec. 7. Good luck with it this year


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Seeet truck and plow


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Isn't the 8' Pro a heavy plow for the 1500?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I guess its a matter of who you ask. Its 699 pounds and i plow alone not with 5 people in the truck. when i lift the plow the front only drops 3/4 of a inch and it drives and rides alot better than my 2500HD did so me and my back are happy. Western makes and sells the mounts for the 1500 so there must be a reason.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

looks great man I'm not sure if your getting a spreader or not. I'd throw some salt bags, sand bags or block in the back to keep the back tires from spinning. I'm sure you'll do great. I know what you mean by handing. I've got an 05 1500 z71 I wish I didn't lift the piss out of, id throw a plow on it. great looking truck!


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

that truck looks sweat!!! i have the same truck but a GMC i'm puting a 7.5 fisher RD on next week. the coil springs handle the weight ok? I ordered timbrens because i was worried about the ###s


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I put a Hiniker 700 on my 07 GMC crew and the front end hardly drops at all, plow only weights 458 maybe 480 with the shoes and snow deflector.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

The truck handles the weight just fine. I would say getting a 2 inch leveling kit for the front just to get the front end up where it belongs is a good idea. I think the lift makes more sense than the tinbrems and is alot cheaper. The front end only drops 3/4 of a inch when the plow is raised. I do have the 3950 front end with the z71 off road package.


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

do u have the 2" leveling kit in your truck in the pics..... Thanks


----------



## KMC (Nov 29, 2006)

look's good! Now you just need snow in front of that plow!


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Yes it has the 2 inch leveling kit. The 2 inch doesnt make it level but i didnt want it that way. The 2 and 1/2 inch makes it closer to level if thats what you like but i like it with a little rake.


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info, i'm going think about it, i will see how it looks after the plow goes on, i rely didn't want to change the stance of the truck it is a vmax z71 but i have Denali wheels for the summer! i thought it might look a little funny if the front end rake changed by 2" with the 20"s on it .... thanks again


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I put the Rough Country 2 inch level kit in and had the dealer align it, 
I WANT YOUR CAMARO!!!!!!! gimme the specs on that!


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

here is a video that a friend of mine made. It speaks for itself...


----------



## cattrader (Dec 18, 2005)

jpragana3;435885 said:


> Thanks for the info, i'm going think about it, i will see how it looks after the plow goes on, i rely didn't want to change the stance of the truck it is a vmax z71 but i have Denali wheels for the summer! i thought it might look a little funny if the front end rake changed by 2" with the 20"s on it .... thanks again


man does that camero look good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks..........


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

jpragana3;435885 said:


> Thanks for the info, i'm going think about it, i will see how it looks after the plow goes on, i rely didn't want to change the stance of the truck it is a vmax z71 but i have Denali wheels for the summer! i thought it might look a little funny if the front end rake changed by 2" with 20"s on it .... thanks again


I run custom chromed GMC 20"s in the summer its looks fine with the 2" level kit


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Your truck looks real nice, how many miles with the lift in? have your tires been scalloping... i had a 05 Titan and i put the leveling kit in and had it aligned. A month later i noticed the tires were junk on the outside edge i went back to the dealer to find out that other people with the spacers in were having same problem and no adjustment to fix the alignment...


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

topdj
how did you set up the wiring on the dual batterys? did you use the blank stud in the fuse block for the charging wire? You can email me @ [email protected] if you don't want to dore everybody with this thanks


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

A friend of mine sells trucks at Paddock Chevy here in Buffalo NY, and he says they will not warrenty a 1500 with a plow.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

apik1;436898 said:


> A friend of mine sells trucks at Paddock Chevy here in Buffalo NY, and he says they will not warrenty a 1500 with a plow.


*Thats odd. Why does GM offer a "Snow Plow Prep Package" as an option on the 1500 if their dealers are going deny warranty coverage?*


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I could have the plow assembly off in a hour or 2.
I didnt even drill through the cab for the controls.
I made a Bull bar mount to fit the the plow frame, can't void warranty for that. 
even so I have a Homeowner plow not a commercial


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

jpragana3;436353 said:


> Your truck looks real nice, how many miles with the lift in? have your tires been scalloping... i had a 05 Titan and i put the leveling kit in and had it aligned. A month later i noticed the tires were junk on the outside edge i went back to the dealer to find out that other people with the spacers in were having same problem and no adjustment to fix the alignment...


nope I have had no noticable cupping, I did have GM do the alignment
and they said it is using the factory alignment specs. they did say that using the larger kits 2.5 or 3 inch will start causing issues. my blocks were 1.5" I think and really add just a little


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

PA-plow-at-home;437118 said:


> *Thats odd. Why does GM offer a "Snow Plow Prep Package" as an option on the 1500 if their dealers are going deny warranty coverage?*


Snow plow prep is only offered on the Wt and 1lt in a regular cab truck. So they don't have to warranty it.


----------



## ProTek (Nov 28, 2007)

Geereed, that's a nice setup. I hope it handles it well. Do you mind if I post that pic over at silveradocentral?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks,
No problem go ahead.


----------



## ProTek (Nov 28, 2007)

geereed;443271 said:


> Thanks,
> No problem go ahead.


Posted it HERE.


----------



## ProTek (Nov 28, 2007)

Geereed. I saw you signed up there. Thanks. Very slow there. You have a PM there also,


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Looks good. I plow with a 2004 chevy 1500 Silverado. I have a Sno way with metal insert. Only thing about plowing with a 1500 is when you have that plow on the front you know you have a plow on. You can really feel it. My truck does great pushing snow I have pushed 12 inches with it so far not a problem. Just take her easy and she will be fine.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Rcgm;443815 said:


> Looks good. I plow with a 2004 chevy 1500 Silverado. I have a Sno way with metal insert. Only thing about plowing with a 1500 is when you have that plow on the front you know you have a plow on. You can really feel it. My truck does great pushing snow I have pushed 12 inches with it so far not a problem. Just take her easy and she will be fine.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


What type of plow do you have? Thanks


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here it is!!!!!! i'm glad i didn't get the LD......


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

few more pics


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

Lookin Good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I got to use mine today in about 6 inches of snow and it worked and drove great.

Gary


----------



## ProTek (Nov 28, 2007)

What Fisher is that one?


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

it is 7.6'' Regular duty


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like with the new suspension on the trucks, that they are handling the weight much better then the older style.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

nice truck. Love the new chevys.


----------



## ProTek (Nov 28, 2007)

Did the 07 1500's above come with the snow-plow prep package?


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

no I don't have a snow plow package. but i did put timbrens in the front, i didn't want the plow weight on the coil springs.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

So does that void the warranty on the truck?


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

that depends on your dealer, my dealer said not to worry about it. most dealers want GM's money. things are slow out there.....


----------



## swa136 (Oct 5, 2006)

That's the best looking combo I've seen to date. Enjoy!:salute:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice set up.

Nice Camaro.

If I can make a suggestion though.

Never ever show your lic plate in full view in stuff.

Specially youtube vids. 

Nice a$$ looking car.


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

that is good advice, i should have told my buddy that before he posted it on youtube. o well it's only the shop plate anyway.. thanks for the suggestion


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i would not have went that big 7.5 is the max but good luck


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

So you would have went with a smaller 7.5 plow to save 17 Pounds.


UTP 75 PRO 71/2' 29" 11 4 1 7 11/2"x10" 6' 6" 682# Pounds cast iron 3/8"x6" 
UTP 80 PRO 8' 29" 11 4 1 7 11/2"x10" 6' 11" 699# Pounds cast iron 3/8"x6" 
UTP 85 PRO 81/2' 29" 11 4 1 7 11/2"x10" 7' 4" 715# Pounds cast iron 3/8"x6"


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its a volume thing but you shall see when it snows


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

a guy in town plows with a chevy 1500 with the same plow, and it seems to handle the pushes pretty good, and some of the lots that he does are a pretty good size, truck looks great, good luck with it!


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

We had a foot of snow Sunday and the truck and plow worked great!!!!!!!!. I wished i had changed from the 2500HD to the new 1500 sooner. It rides so much better than the 2500HD with the plow on or off. Not to mention the better and i mean better gas mileage i am getting. The truck never spun a wheel in a foot of snow and man was it comfortable.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

jpragana3;436052 said:


> here is a video that a friend of mine made. It speaks for itself...


your buddy seems to think it's a corvette.


----------



## jpragana3 (Nov 17, 2007)

NEWLAWNS;443781 said:


> Geereed. I saw you signed up there. Thanks. Very slow there. You have a PM there also,





KLC99;447282 said:


> your buddy seems to think it's a corvette.


ya you can tell he's not in to cars!! lol


----------



## Prime (Dec 3, 2007)

*You have*

an awesome ride and a great video.


----------

